
Stop Learning Programming - theSealedTanker
https://github.com/manikandanraji/stop-learning-programming
======
cyborgx7
That's the difference between learning software engineering as a profession,
and coding as a tool in your tool belt, or hobby.

I think everyone would benefit from knowing some amount of coding, just like
everybody should know some cooking or tool usage. But not everyone needs to be
a software engineer.

